# Great (tongue-in-cheek) Garden Resource



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

I just stumbled upon this website today, and had to share it with you-all:

http://zombievictorygardens.com/

"The Zombies Are Coming! Quick! Plant Something!
Gardening Guides, Accessories and Advice
to brighten your Post-Apocalyptic World "

I want this tee shirt they're selling:


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Ezmerelda said:


> "The Zombies Are Coming! Quick! Plant Something!


That's pretty funny by itself!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Farmers, Doctors, Dentists, Engineers and Mechanics will make the world continue on after the collapse. Lawyers will all become prostitutes or cannon fodder.


----------



## rawhide2971 (Apr 19, 2013)

Lawyers will make good compost!!!!!!! All manure usually does


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Why would anyone taint their compost with a lawyer or politition and ruin good compost?


----------



## eddy_dvyvan (May 8, 2012)

camo2460 said:


> Why would anyone taint their compost with a lawyer or politition and ruin good compost?


well another word for manure is sh*t

and politions and lawyers are full of it


----------



## on_the_rox (Jul 17, 2011)

That is a cool website. Thanks for sharing.


----------

